# Alle Verbindungen über Proxyumleiten



## Kaiser206 (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich einen Weg alle Verbindunen die mein PC durch das Internet aufbaut über einen Proxy laufen zu lassen.
Bitte um Hilfe es ist sehr dringend.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## AndreG (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Also wenn du über nen Proxy surfen willst, ist das einfach. Trag nen Proxy in deinen Browser ein. Der Rest den dein Rechner so in die Welt brüllt verläßt dein Lan am Router eh nicht.

Außer Software baut Verbindungen nach außen auf. Aber fast in jeder Software kann man einen Proxy angeben.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Kaiser206 (19. Februar 2009)

genau hier ist ja das Problem. Zu viele Software baut ihre eigene Verbindung auf und gibt keine Einstelellungsmöglichkeit für einen Proxy. Gibt es vll eine möglichkeit ein Programm dazu zu zwingen ein Proxy zu benutzen? Ich habe mittlerweile Software wie etwa SocksCap gefunden, die das durch eine Injektion macht, aber das geht nicht bei jeder Software.


----------



## AndreG (20. Februar 2009)

Morgen,

Am einfachsten ist es wenn du dir dann einen Proxy zu Hause hinstellst. Der kann dann alles umleiten (an den nächsten proxy im Netz).

Glaub der Jana Proxy konnte das auch und war/ist Freeware. Gibt aber auch noch viele andere.

Mfg Andre


----------

